# changer nom de son mac



## chafben (29 Mai 2010)

pour changer le nom en regard de la maison mac, comment proceder, merci


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Et en Français, ça donne quoi ?:rateau:


----------



## darkslide (29 Mai 2010)

Pour ce qui concerne le nom qui apparaisse sur les autres machines d'un réseau

Pomme --> Préférences Système --> Partage --> "Nom de l'ordinateur"

Sinon Préférences Système --> Réseau --> (Connexion active) Avancé --> WINS --> Nom NETBIOS


----------



## Valmente (31 Mai 2010)

attention ! ne jamais jamais jamais changer le nom de la petite maison ! règle n°1 ! ça supprime l'utilisateur actuel
Par contre voici ce que préconise Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1428?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

